# GVRR - Farm Scene



## FJV (Dec 21, 2008)

Thought I share this.

I am using acrylic clear panes as a base for my vignette.
These acrylic panes are UV resistant and typically used as glass pane replacement and can be found precut at the big box home centers.
I used a clear waterproof silicone to mount the figures to the pane.

I setup the buildings and figures for the weekend and generally bring them in Sunday night.

Having them mounted this way makes it simple and fast.


----------



## FJV (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is what it looks like outside.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

This is a really good idea, and well executed. I may steal this idea, but put some of the stone atop the plexi to hide it.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

For quick set up and take down for single day or weekend set ups this is a very cleaver idea.


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Neto, Just trying to figure out why most barns were painted RED.......
I'm a pink man myself..........



Boo Boo


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Here are at least two reasons for the red paint.


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks ****,
I decided cream color will do.

Boo Boo


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

FJV, Hope you don't mind if I steal your idea. I think I would add one thing, like some hay or grass to the top of the glass. Sweet idea of yours, thanks for posting!

-Jim


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Honey boo..
Ya said it well....

"Yer a Pink Man"....two words that go great together....

Use to fly a pink plane....could always find it in the blue ..or white n gray..sky..!!

Dirk


----------



## scoooterc (Jul 21, 2014)

Simply nice.


----------

